# So in case other people don't know...



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

So Tetra started having really watery droppings recently, and yesterday was only pooping liquid and had a decreased appetite, so I took her into the vet today. Turns out, being hormonal can cause that! Little gremlin scared me half to death! Would much rather go into the vet to be told she's hormonal than to go in and be told she's sick though :laughing: I was just so surprised because she hasn't been displaying any typical hormonal behaviors.
The little hormonal hen herself, looking incredibly innocent:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Taking Tetra to the Avian Vet was definitely the correct course of action. While in her case the symptoms may have been caused by hormones, the symptoms could also have been indicative of other problems that needed to be properly diagnosed and treated.

I'm glad to hear that Tetra is well and she looks adorable in her portrait. 

All members are encouraged to take their budgies to an Avian Vet whenever they exhibit behaviors that are abnormal - puffed up, not eating or drinking, lethargic, breathing heavily, pronounced tail bobbing etc.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry FaeryBee, I know it was the correct course of action, and I would never encourage others to NOT take their bird in if they're having those kinds of symptoms! I was just surprised by this diagnosis and thought I would share.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I must admit that I'm quite surprised by that diagnosis as well. :blush:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow, that’s great to hear Katherine .


----------

